# UFC, Strikeforce go head to head on Saturday



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> In two of the final major MMA events of 2011, the Ultimate Fighting Championship and Strikeforce go head to head with Saturday shows.
> The UFC offers The Ultimate Fighter 12 Finale, which concludes the latest season of its reality series. The card includes a full slate of non-“TUF” bouts, including the first fight with WEC fighters since the UFC-WEC merger. The show takes place at the Palms in Las Vegas and airs live on Spike TV at 9 p.m.
> Strikeforce offers a card headlined by UFC vets and light-heavyweight notables Dan Henderson and Renato “Babalu” Sobral. The event airs 10 p.m. on Showtime from the Scottrade Center in St. Louis.
> For the UFC, the TUF 12 Finale is a rather small event with minimal expectations. Anything north of 2 million viewers would be a success.
> For Strikeforce, though, the show is one of the year’s biggest. But in the past week, former NFL great/MMA rookie Herschel Walker suffered a facial cut and pulled out of the fight, an elbow injury forced fellow main-card fighter Valentijn Overeem off the card, and popular St. Louis fighter Jesse Finney gave up a preliminary-card fight due to an eye injury. Officials are scrambling to fill the spots.


http://www.daytondailynews.com/dayton-sports/ufc-strikeforce-go-head-to-head-on-saturday-1015670.html

Which one are you going to watch?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It should be quite obvious that the TUF finale will shit all over Henderson-Sobral ratings wise. TUF is a huge show, Stephan Bonnar is a big name, and then Henderson has never been a huge draw in the US. I'll watch both shows though. I'm interested to see how Henderson bounces back from the Shields loss; Paul Daley and Scott Smith should be a war; and if they manage to replace Overeem with Barnett to take on Silva that'd be a very intriguing match-up. Should be 2 very good cards, though the UFC will obviously win the ratings "war".


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I will be watching Strikeforce live.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TUF final, I'm really invested this season and I'm not only looking forward to the finale but I'm also looking forward to the other fights.

I'm pulling for Bruce Lee-Roy vs Cody McKenzie as the under card extra fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't get showtime....soo...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hendo/sobral


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i'll be watching the hendo/sobral fight, TUF finale is bound to be replayed a few times and not only that but i don't see the fights on it being to exciting....


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

TUF Finale... Does Bruce Leroy get to fight on the finale?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Strikeforce. way more interesting fights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The only fight on SF's card that even slightly intrigues me is Daley vs Smith. Will probably just watch that one later.

Hendricks vs Story makes the finale worth watching alone. Mix in getting to see if Maia has worked on some striking/takedowns or if Grove can find some consistency, the finalists and what should be an entertaining fight in Bonnar vs Pokrajac I will definitely be watching UFC.

If you want to see a bunch of overrated, older fighters that aren't relevant anymore then SF ftw!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

420atalon said:


> The only fight on SF's card that even slightly intrigues me is Daley vs Smith. Will probably just watch that one later.
> 
> Hendricks vs Story makes the finale worth watching alone. Mix in getting to see if Maia has worked on some striking/takedowns or if Grove can find some consistency, the finalists and what should be an entertaining fight in Bonnar vs Pokrajac I will definitely be watching UFC.
> 
> If you want to see a bunch of overrated, older fighters that aren't relevant anymore then SF ftw!


the genius of 420talon strikes again......


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

KMFO said:


> TUF Finale... Does Bruce Leroy get to fight on the finale?


They save at least one fight for the under card, typically they will show pre-lim fights as well (like season 5)

S4Jorge Rivera vs. Edwin DeWees, Din Thomas vs. Rich Clementi
S6George Sotiropoulos vs Billy Miles, Jon Koppenhaver vs Jared Rollins, Ben Saunders vs Dan Barrera
S7Matt Riddle vs Dante Rivera
S8Junie Browining vs Dave Kaplan
S10Matt Mitrione vs Marcus Jones
S11Rich Attonito vs Jamie Yaeger 

I'm pretty sure that Bruce Leeroy is going to be fighting on the main card, the only question is will it be against another star like Cody or someone with bad blood like Sevak.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hendo Sobral is much more interesting then a bunch of scrubs in TUF Finale. I did enjoy this TUF this year but they have nothing on StrikeForces main event in my eyes.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> Hendo Sobral is much more interesting then a *bunch of scrubs in TUF Finale*. I did enjoy this TUF this year but they have nothing on StrikeForces main event in my eyes.


Agreed :thumb02:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll watch TUF live and then check out the Hendo and Daley fights online the next day probably. Should only be a matter of time really before Strikeforce goes the way of Affliction and EliteXC. UFC FTW!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't have Showtime. So, Spike.

If I had the choice of the 2, I would just flip back and forth.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Lets see, my options are:

JJ Clinic from the King of middleweight BJJ. 
TUF 1 #2 vs ....That guy
As well as (probably) Brookins vs Pham or Johnson


Or!

Henderson vs Sobral 2, the most mehly hyped fight ever! 
And a bunch of people who I don't care about because the two who I cared about are off the card.

Toughest. Decision. EVAR!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Both cards have fights i'm dying to see so i have to think about it..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SF isn't an option, sadly. Canada gets gipped with SF events.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Hendo vs Babalu is a better fight TUF 12 is more popular so its obvious what happens.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The UFC is playing around with SF. They always show "Fight Nights" free on Spike. If they showed a main event card they would literally mop the floor with em unless they have Fedor, Arlovski, Nick, Cung Le, Werdum, and Overeem all fighting in the same night. They're basically controlling SF so they never get too big. They want em around as a proxy. 

They can buy out SF, but what's the point. All they need are the fighters. They just got their MW champ and Overeem has already expressed interest in joing up. Nick Diaz would come back followed by Cung Le. 

Then when Fedor has nowhere else to go he'll make his entrance...finally.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> The UFC is playing around with SF. They always show "Fight Nights" free on Spike. If they showed a main event card they would literally mop the floor with em unless they have Fedor, Arlovski, Nick, Cung Le, Werdum, and Overeem all fighting in the same night. They're basically controlling SF so they never get too big. They want em around as a proxy.
> 
> They can buy out SF, but what's the point. All they need are the fighters. They just got their MW champ and Overeem has already expressed interest in joing up. Nick Diaz would up followed by *Cung Le* hopefully.
> 
> *Then when Fedor has nowhere else to go he'll make his entrance...finally*.


Bold 1: This is one of my big hopes. Le is a damn good fighter and I think he's really underrated. 

Bold 2: I honestly hope Fedor makes the transfer soon, assuming he ever would, because he's getting older, and eventually he'll just be too old.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Lets see, my options are:
> 
> JJ Clinic from the King of middleweight BJJ.
> TUF 1 #2 vs ....That guy
> ...


You stupid ?

Maia vs Grove is mediocre i love Maia but what the **** is Grove ever done ? 

Finalist 1 and 2 of the TUF hype show how gives a **** ill watch a replay hahah the show has been god awful for talent , Johnson vs Brookins is a dead cert for the final ! im from the UK so i dont know yet please dont spoil !

and you can also see Bonnar vs Igor pokrajac :confused02: which is no way better than any SF main card fights 

Hendricks vs story you care ?


SF is better.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cung definitely reps for the Asians. He's got sick sick combos that I've actually adopted. Ez...once their contracts are up grab em and then do a show in San Jose and that'll diminish SF big time. 



Squirrelfighter said:


> Bold 1: This is one of my big hopes. Le is a damn good fighter and I think he's really underrated.
> 
> Bold 2: I honestly hope Fedor makes the transfer soon, assuming he ever would, because he's getting older, and eventually he'll just be too old.





***** de Amigo said:


> You stupid ?
> 
> Maia vs Grove is mediocre i love Maia but what the **** is Grove ever done ?
> 
> ...


It's a psychological msg that SF main card events are not worthy of challenging UFC main card events so they always put "second tiered" fights on for free as a big slap on the face or arse depending on how you look at it. Big brother loling...at the little bro. 

Tell you the truth though SF cards are still entertaining so everybody is gonna watch both eventually.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Cung definitely reps for the Asians. He's got sick sick combos that I've actually adopted. Ez...once their contracts are up grab em and then do a show in San Jose and that'll diminish SF big time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill Watch SF live and Record the final of TUF because i followed the season and its been poor but seems a waste not to see the outcome, and Maia fight , dont care at all about the other fights


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> You stupid ?
> 
> Maia vs Grove is mediocre i love Maia but what the **** is Grove ever done ?
> 
> ...


Grove is obviously a placehoder so Maia can keep fighting while they try to find a high level MW who's not occupied. 

I was refering to the finalist of TUF 1, not finalist #1 of TUF 11. Bonnar is a likable character, regardless of his ranking in the MMA world. I would've prefered a bigger name, but you can't win all the time. 

I expect it to be Johnson, but Phan is a damn good and versatile fighter, he has the skills to win. Either way it'll be a good fight. 

The main event of Strikeforce is Henderson vs Sobral. It wouldn't even be a co main on a good UFC card. If Maia was fighting a decent name, that fight alone would dwarf that main.

Who really cares about, I lost the biggest opportunit of my career for a sucker punch vs I bitchquit after one spinning back kick? Well, obviously you.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Grove is obviously a placehoder so Maia can keep fighting while they try to find a high level MW who's not occupied.
> 
> I was refering to the finalist of TUF 1, not finalist #1 of TUF 11. Bonnar is a likable character, regardless of his ranking in the MMA world. I would've prefered a bigger name, but you can't win all the time.
> 
> ...


struve vs mckorkle is the co-main for UFC 124.....enough said


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> struve vs mckorkle is the co-main for UFC 124.....enough said


I agree 

Henderson VS Babalu would be Co main event at UFC 124 and the headline at TUF 12 Finale easily , its good enough to be co main event at ufc 125 now that Aldo is out.

Henderson was Main event at 3 UFC events when he only had 5 fights there not to mention he was featured at UFC 100 behind 2 title fights and was 1 behind the co main event at UFC 88 , He is a worthy Main card guy.
, 
Sobral was on the Main card lots of times at the UFC was Co Main at UFC 28 and was in a title fight with Liddell at UFC 62 just because he isnt a big Draw doesnt mean he hasnt got the skill he is 36 -8 overall and has a winning record in the UFC and has wins over Rua , Diabate ,Prangley , Sonnen , Lawler , Soko , Arsdale and whitehead.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Henderson VS Babalu would be Co main event at UFC 124 and the headline at TUF 12 Finale easily , its good enough to be co main event at ufc 125 now that Aldo is out.


I said good CARD. The co-main at 124, and most of the fights on the card, are pretty average at best. However look at 121. Henderson vs Sobral doesn't compare to Shields vs Kampmann or Lesnar vs Velasquez. On that card, a good CARD, it'd be #3.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I said good CARD. The co-main at 124, and most of the fights on the card, are pretty average at best. However look at 121. Henderson vs Sobral doesn't compare to Shields vs Kampmann or Lesnar vs Velasquez. On that card, a good CARD, it'd be #3.


Is being the third fight something to be ashamed of ? its certainly ahead of every fight at TUF 12 finale and every fight on UFC 124 bar the main event. On a good card behind a title fight and a number one contenders match being third fight is a good feat.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm watching TUF Finale, since I'm at a place Sat. night with Spike tv on basic cable, but no pay cable for Showtime or internet access. Work takes tough decisions outta your hands sometimes.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i'll be flippping back and forth the whole time.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

strikeforce


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will watch TUF live because SF spoilers will be easier to avoid.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

honestly grove maia is the only fight i rly care about on the ufc card meh


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

hendo/babalu easily


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Anytime I can see the king of submission transitions, I will watch him.....

So UFC for me.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

If they were both on free TV I'd still choose TUF. Hendo is well past his prime these days.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Strikeforce is the better overall card, but Maia is on the TUF finale so...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

To be honest, Hendo vs. Sobral would have bene more interesting if Hendo was a bit younger. He is past his prime and I don't think he is main event material to be honest.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> To be honest, Hendo vs. Sobral would have bene more interesting if Hendo was a bit younger. He is past his prime and I don't think he is main event material to be honest.



Did u see who else is fighting that night??? If you think Scott Smith Paul daley fight is more worthy then ur crazy lol.

Hendo was on a very nice win streak before his Shields loss that he so easily could of ended in the first round.

Hendo for SF is a big main event fight... IMO he is going to be there 205 Champ in the near future


----------



## bjjmatmop (Nov 29, 2010)

*TUF Finale or Strikeforce on Satruday?*

:confused02:Interesting choice on Saturday night - looks like the TUF finale and Strikeforce are both on at the same time. Who's watching which one, and why? I've been pretty hooked on TUF so I'll be tuning in for that one live. I'll record Strikeforce on the DVR - and then try to avoid the internet and tv so nothing gets spoiled.

Should be a pretty good weekend for MMA, enjoy!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this weekend


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

well been from the UK, it has to be TUF because IO can't get Striekforce live, but if I was given the choice, even tho I would and will watch both after I download Strikeforce.

But if I had the choice of both events I would pick SF because it is a stronger all round event, not that its going to matter to the casual fan who has been watching TUF all season and wants to see who wins, so I can see why SF will get buried, but in no means does that make the UFC card a stronger card in terms of the talent with is going to be on display.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MAIN CARD
~ Featherweight Bout: Leonard Garcia vs. Nam Phan
~ Welterweight Bout: Johny Hendricks vs. Rick Story
~ Middleweight Bout: Demian Maia vs. Kendall Grove
~ Lightweight Bout For The TUF 12 Contract: Jonathan Brookins vs. Michael Johnson
~ Light Heavyweight Bout: Stephan Bonnar vs. Igor Pokrajak

It might have been close before but those are 5 great and varied matches. Three major brawls at different weight classes a BJJ clinic from Maia/Grove and a Wrestling clinic from Brookins/Johnson.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I think the Strikeforce card has more quality matches. Unfortunately I don't get Showtime and I can't buy the online broadcast so I'm stuck with the TUF Finale.
The TUF Finale doesn't have terrible fights, its just that they don't have as quality fighters as does the Strikeforce card!


----------

